# 10 Grappling Games For Balance



## Andrew Green (Oct 14, 2010)

One of the most important attributes of grappling is balance, both standing and on the ground.  Here are 10 games that can be used to help kids develop better balance.

1. Hoping
In order to defend take-downs you have to be able to hop, especially in younger kids this skill is going to need some development. Once they can hop simple games like tag or dodge-ball played on one foot can really develop balance and endurance.

2. Chicken Fights
Two players step into the ring and grab their own foot, they use their free hand to push and pull on their opponent. The player whos foot touches the ground first loses. As a safety tip watch that they are not putting their hands in each others faces or grabbing clothing. With older children this game can also be played with the hands behind the back, using the chest, shoulders and head to push.

3. Leg fighting
Two players grab each others arms at the elbow facing each other and lift a leg. They can use their arms to push, pull and twist without releasing their grip, and they can use their up leg to hook and sweep at their opponents up leg. The first player to fall or put their foot down loses.

4. Partnered Hoping
Partnered up athletes grab each others foot. So each person grabs his partners right foot with his/her right hand. They must hop as a team in a race across the floor. Once the skill is in place playing tag or other floor games in this way can really build endurance and the ability to change directions while retaining balance.

5. Shield Fighting
Equipment: Large Kick Shields
Facing off with the shields held in front of them they must use the shields to push their opponent out of the ring or make them fall. The can push, as well as pivot out of the way as their opponent pushes. A more advanced version of this drill can also be done when wearing jackets (gi) by grabbing each others sleeves. Players cannot use their legs or release their grip on the shield or the sleeves.

6. Wrestling Hand Shake
Players stand facing each other placing their right feet side by side. They then grab their right hands together. Using only the right hand grip they must push and pull in an attempt to make their opponent lose balance and move their right foot. The left foot is free to move.

7. Protect the ball
Using a exercise ball one player goes belly down on top of the ball. Their goal is to remain on top of the ball while the other player attempts to push or pull them off and take the ball from them. Basic techniques like the half nelson, cross face and hip tilts can be taught. The game can also be played with 3 players, however safety concerns increase when adding more players.

8. Tip the Table / Flip the Turtle
One player starts in a turtle position (referees position), the other starts with hands on the back. The goal is for the top player to turn the bottom player over.

9. Log Riding
Participants partner up and line up on one end of the mat. One player lies down on their back, the other in a mounted position. They then race to the other end of the mat, the bottom player doing a barrel roll sideways, or shrimping head first. The top player must remain mounted.

10. Rescue Mission
Using kick-shields, or other small mats players must cross the mat and rescue one or more medicine balls or exercise balls and return to the start position. They need to stay on the mats, and cannot slide them, but must pick them up and place them as they go. The number of mats they have should force them to group tight and work together to avoid falling.


----------



## J Ellis (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice drills. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Samuraifan (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice drills. I wouldn't mind giving a couple of those a go myself


----------



## Mark Jordan (Nov 23, 2010)

I have to say this is a good thorough list.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TheArtofDave (Nov 24, 2010)

I also have to say thank you. This will go well with my balance drills for BJJ.


----------



## Kami (Oct 13, 2011)

I hope you don't mind if I attempt to introduce these drills to my teachers. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## bjjcompete (Mar 7, 2012)

These look pretty helpful, though I would feel kind of silly doing this as an adult at the gym.


----------

